# Roland Cloud, is it worth it?



## stigc56 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi
Doing a lot of recordings for musicals from the 80 - 90, and the original stage recordings often has a Roland D50, Juno 60 or Jupiter 8 quite prominent in the sound.
Being an old guy myself I have been in the business when all these Wonderfull synths was released. I sold my copies long time ago, but now there is Roland Cloud!
A lot of Rolands famous synths! But it's a subscription service! And I prefer to own!!!!
It's quite expensive AND I just realized that I can only have 5 different synths activated at the time!
But is there an alternative??
Would you do it?
Is there an alternative, a soundlib for Zebra or??


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 3, 2020)

The Juno and Jupiter are easily replicated with many other synths out there including actual clones. The d50 is a different story because of the pcm samples involved. If you need some signature d50 sounds I don’t think you will get it any other way then Roland cloud.


----------



## nglez (Feb 3, 2020)

You could get the roland reissue d05 https://www.roland.com/global/products/d-05/ and sell it when you are done. Or maybe find a used one? It costs around 300 bucks...


----------



## artomatic (Feb 3, 2020)

You can find a lot of these synth sounds from Omnisphere 2.6. 
Eric Persing, the man behind D-50, etc., ported some of his favorite patches and variations of them over to Omnisphere.


----------



## Henu (Feb 3, 2020)

Omnisphere absolutely, but check also this out: https://www.kontaktbanks.com/kb_deepflight2.html


----------



## STec (Feb 3, 2020)

Wow, I didn’t know you could only activate only 5 synths at a time, what a scam!

What I would do in your place is just try it. They have 30 days trial no credit card needed.


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Feb 3, 2020)

stigc56 said:


> It's quite expensive AND I just realized that I can only have 5 different synths activated at the time!



Hi, I think you may have misunderstood this - you can activate 5 computers/laptops etc. at any one time. You get access to all the synths & other content.


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 4, 2020)

Si_Withenshaw said:


> Hi, I think you may have misunderstood this - you can activate 5 computers/laptops etc. at any one time. You get access to all the synths & other content.


Okay, it was a quick look, and maybe wrong! I have to look closer! Thanks.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 4, 2020)

It is a tad on the pricy side, but more than fair when you look at everything you get - and they keep adding to it. It really is an anthology of almost all of Roland‘s greatest hits of the last 40 years or so - even down to the SRX expansion boards. It’s a ridiculous amount of stuff, and most of the “ACB” synth models (Jupiter 8, Juno 106, System 100, etc.) are so spot-on it’s ridiculous.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 4, 2020)

I wish they just integrated all their SRX expansions in one plugin... Korg is doing it the right way.


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 10, 2020)

Well it's true that I can use every plug-in in the Roland Cloud free, when I run a subscription.
Sorry Roland


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 10, 2020)

Henu said:


> Omnisphere absolutely, but check also this out: https://www.kontaktbanks.com/kb_deepflight2.html


Great products there


----------

